# Gluing old growth redwood for coffee table.



## longboarder (Jun 17, 2009)

I have been commissioned to build a coffee table out of recycled redwood. This redwood is from old wine vats, 2" thick and absolutely gorgeous!! It's very dry. I have not worked with redwood in furniture before. I have systems three epoxy which I work with in building boats but not sure if this is overkill. What do you guys and gals think. Thanks for any input! Oh yeah, you can smell the wine in these pieces, quite cool!


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

If you're talking flat grain joints, yes, the epoxy is overkill. Yellow will suffice nicely. Much easier in every way, and no compromise in strength.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Since redwood is usually pretty dark, I like a dark glue such as Titebond III or the brown carpenters glue. Yellow or white glues can sometimes show up.

Hopefully, you know that redwood is extremely soft. Be careful when sanding it.

When I do redwood projects, I like to use a flat or satin poly finish to give surfaces as much durability as possible.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

J









ust normal yellow glue will work. This "TV Table" was made from an old Redwood pin-nic table's parts.


----------



## Dandog (Oct 21, 2010)

as Redwood is very soft .As long as the tables not going to be into a lot of direct sunlight. I think that clear epoxy is in a bad finish it all. But as far as just gluing the boards together carpenters glue is all you need.


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

I concur with lee


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

This is a table top I made for a customer a couple of years ago. The redwood was old deck boards which I cleaned up and re-milled. The customer designed inlay is maple. The finish was three coats of Minwax Polycrylic.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

I also think Titebond III would suit you best. I have worked with tens of thousands of BF of Redwood through the years and have had very good result with it. And, as has been stated already, it is dark which will go well with Redwood.


----------

